# Becoming an espresso engineer



## coffeebean

How would I go about becoming an espresso engineer? Is there a specific qualification that is needed and would anyone know of anywhere that offers training in my area? (Aberdare, South Wales)


----------



## Glenn

There are a few people in your local area, one of whom I would recommend speaking to and will PM you with their contact details

The other reference point is http://www.coffee-machine-servicing.co.uk/

Lee is also worth talking to. He's sure to stop by online later on...


----------



## coffeebean

Glenn said:


> There are a few people in your local area, one of whom I would recommend speaking to and will PM you with their contact details
> 
> The other reference point is http://www.coffee-machine-servicing.co.uk/
> 
> Lee is also worth talking to. He's sure to stop by online later on...


cheers Glenn! much appreciated!


----------



## LeeWardle

HEy coffeebean!

It all boils down how technical a bloke you are really! There are no "legal" qualifacations one needs to have. Although you will need to have the relevent insurences in place. (Public liability etc.) Installing is different though and any work carried out to the supply of a building I.E. Hard wiring to the AC supply will need to be checked by a spark who can sign it off.

From an espresso machine point of view it's just expereice you need. YOu need to understand how everything in ther machine works and works together in order to fault find effectivly. Some faults might be obvious. Pump heads/solenoid valves etc. and just require part replacement. Others can be more tricky to isolate. And of course there is servicing etc.

Am I right in thinking you are in Wales? I can offer you technical training if it would be of interest? I wouldn't be able to offer any formal qualifacation apart from a certificate of completion, however I'd be able to teach you the skills to enable you to start on your own. I'm an experienced espresso machine engineer including bean to cup machine & instant vending. I'm also a "Jura authourised" technician.

Feel free to give me a call and we can discuss it further. 01271 377994 or 07734 309993.

Kind Regards

Lee


----------



## coffeebean

Cheers Lee,

Yes, I'm in Aberdare in Wales - I think I may be able to get a bit of training from some guys in Cardiff which is only down the road, but I will certainly give you a buzz! Where are you based?

all the best

Andy


----------



## LeeWardle

Hey Andy, over the water in North Devon.


----------



## DomesticEspresso

Hey Coffeebean,

You should speak to Frank at http://www.frashell.com - really nice guy and runs a good healthy business in bridgend. I'm sure he would be more than happy to help you in that department or at least point you in the right direction. All the best.


----------



## coffeebean

Thanks DomesticEspresso! I'll get in touch with Frank when I get chance! Thanks also for the order for Christmas Nights flavour coffee - hope you enjoy it!

all the best

Andy


----------



## espressoparts.co.uk

Hey Coffeebean, you will see alot of exploded diagrams on our website that will help you in many ways to understand how the parts work, you must remember the more you know how the part works on the machine the quicker you will be able to fix it. Check out our website http://www.espressoparts.co.uk, i hope this helps

Regards

Tommy


----------



## coffeebean

Thanks Tommy! Will check it out!

Andy


----------



## lookseehear

I smell SPAM!


----------



## sandykt

I have just reported this new member, we can all do without people like that.


----------



## bash787

Hi mate,

New to the forum, so go easy on me. You can also go on a day course with Jura in Colne Lancashire, I've enquired recently and its £200 plus VAT for the day.

Hope this helps.

Adam


----------



## coffeebean

cheers Adam - sounds worth investigating!

Andy


----------



## BEANkeepingmeawake

Hi there,

I'm based in the South East (Kent) and was also hoping to train to become an engineer. Does anyone know anyone this way who could advise me or provide training?

Many thanks for your time and attention

Kind regards

Peter


----------



## Keith lewis

Anyone know anything on acem flymax F2gl machine would be much appreciated if anyone would know anything about them of even a manual would be fantastic thanks again guys


----------

